# Real statistics: price drops and your earnings



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

*If possible please copy/paste your dashboard into Excel or just email the text to [email protected]*

Hello! I have a background in statistics, and am interested in collecting data from drivers in various cities to correlate with the price drops. Uber's most common claim is that drivers make more when fares go down, because demand increases. I want to create a longitudinal graph with this data. There are a few questions I have for you guys:

1) What's the best way to collect this data? I'm thinking you could copy/paste it into an excel spreadsheet and email it to me

2) How can we make sure Uber doesn't email me fake numbers? If they're willing to buy burner phones to destroy Lyft, I'm sure they monitor these forums

3) Any other concerns/questions?

My plan is to run a regression with the base, mileage and minute fares to see how much per hour the average driver *grosses* and then how much the driver actually makes. Any ideas/feedback would be appreciated! I think producing this statistic (which Uber already knows) would be helpful in proving how little we are now earning.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd keep it very simple at first. Use .56 cents a mile for expenses and obviously take out 20% for Uber's cut and have people share their hours and earnings. Even getting that info might prove difficult. Good luck. It would be very interesting to see.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

There is an app that helps drivers follow their lyft and uber pay and subtract expenses. I don't know what it's called. May be there are drivers who can give you screenshots from that app


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Its Sherpashare ( I think )..I haven't done much with it but maybe look that up?


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry too embarrassed to show how little I make for all the long hours I work


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Their research makes no sense, they tried to sell us this same BS here in NYC when they cut the fares in June for UBERX drivers by 33%, saying we will make more money due to the low fares "more trips", which is a bunch of crock, city traffic only allows you to make a certain amount of trips an hour, which is the same as before the fare cuts, the only way to make the same money as you made before is to sleep in your car and drive 20 hours a day "and burn yourself and your car out", they know they are full of crap, but have no problem feeding their partners all this BS, treating us like village idiots, no disrespect to anyone here that lives in a village.
Most customers ask me why they cut the fares as they where low before, I tell them because Lyft came to town, they tell me to switch companies "and have been told by other drivers that they already had" and have no idea how drivers can continue to operate with these rate fares. It's expensive as hell to operate a taxi in NYC, everything is commercial, from insurance to your license to registrations. I will give you an example, the other day I did 14 trips for a $280 gross day, before taking into account the uber commission 20%, state sales tax 9% and black car fund 2% which add up to 31% right off the bat deducted from my gross earnings, then I add my expenses broken down on a daily basis from gas expense, insurance and registration costs, car payment cost, maintenance costs. From the $280 two trips where airport calls which where $120 gross, the rest where all your cheap local calls where you are diving around in circles and in heavy city traffic, the remaining 12 trips added up to $160 gross "which is absurd", if it wasn't for those two airport jobs my day would have been a disaster, not that it wasn't a disater already, without airport dispatches "at least 2-4 a day" an uberx driver in nyc is dead in the water.
Yellow street hail taxis make more than us, and they don't have to wait to get dispatched "or drive a fair distance to pick up their client, and have the client cancel on many occasions", and also don't get rated, their efficiency rating is 20% percent higher than us, but Uber likes to advertise themselves cheaper than a yellow taxi "of course on their partners backs", sooner or later this will blow up on them, as the bubble is getting bigger by the day.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I started a thread in the same vein last week. I believe Uber is counting on driver apathy (yes even when it comes to their pocketbook!)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hey-uber-continue-to-closely-monitor-my-earnings.2345/

I hope that most drivers would take the time to calculate their net earnings/hour for May (remembering to deduct the $1 Safe Rides Fee per trip) and then for period after the rate cuts. Then they at least ought to email Uber with those numbers to challenge Uber's assertions about increased earnings!
I would be a great indeed if many drivers would forward their data to you, so that it can be aggregated and analysed.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have on numerous "many" occasions emailed Uber with my numbers and I keep getting the same corporate response nonsense, they pretty much regard us as village idiots, I have pretty much told them to fly a kite, but their response is that I will be just fine "just keep those wheels on the road for us sucker". Since many drivers went and financed their cars at ridiculous rates through Uber and Santander "ubers partner in crime" are now stuck working for them as slaves.


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Are you guys able to copy/paste the dashboard and send it to me? Try sending to me at [email protected]


----------



## kurt (Sep 6, 2014)

I must be hurting from this pay cut ...I tried to not think about it and just keep driving ..but after making 700 then 500...next 2 weeks were 200 and this week 300..
I had to get brakes and a couple small repairs.with the 300 check..and food for the family.
I am now wiped out with no gas to drive...I am sick to my stomach ...I wish uber had a way for us to charge gas.
and take it out of our check ....it would help get more drivers on the road too.because some of us that have only been working 1 or 2 months .still have not made enough to cover repairs and gas .......boy I was real close too ....then last sunday brakes startd scraping ...had new ones rear week before...I would have been ok this week with 150 for gas I usually use about 2 tanks in 3 days....
but I guess it just wasn't meant to be..

to make it sting more too they send me a message surge started at 5 ...when it usually starts at 11.....


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

How do you guys own a car that's most likely a newer model since it's on Uber, without having $$ for gas or anyone to ask for that money for a couple weeks? I'm sorry to be blunt but your problems are bigger than Uber rate cuts if you're being geninue in your post.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> How do you guys own a car that's most likely a newer model since it's on Uber, without having $$ for gas or anyone to ask for that money for a couple weeks? I'm sorry to be blunt but your problems are bigger than Uber rate cuts if you're being geninue in your post.


Who is you "guys", one person made a post in regards that he is broke and can not buy gas.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Who is you "guys", one person made a post in regards that he is broke and can not buy gas.


This has been mentioned before by other members as well.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Who is you "guys", one person made a post in regards that he is broke and can not buy gas.


Yeah that post is sad. What's even sadder is it will soon be most of the drivers saying this.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Their research makes no sense, they tried to sell us this same BS here in NYC when they cut the fares in June for UBERX drivers by 33%, saying we will make more money due to the low fares "more trips", which is a bunch of crock, city traffic only allows you to make a certain amount of trips an hour, which is the same as before the fare cuts, the only way to make the same money as you made before is to sleep in your car and drive 20 hours a day "and burn yourself and your car out", they know they are full of crap, but have no problem feeding their partners all this BS, treating us like village idiots, no disrespect to anyone here that lives in a village. Most customers ask me why they cut the fares as they where low before, I tell them because Lyft came to town, they tell me to switch companies "and have been told by other drivers that they already had" and have no idea how drivers can continue to operate with these rate fares. It's expensive as hell to operate a taxi in NYC, everything is commercial, from insurance to your license to registrations. I will give you an example, the other day I did 14 trips for a $280 gross day, before taking into account the uber commission 20%, state sales tax 9% and black car fund 2% which add up to 31% right off the bat deducted from my gross earnings, then I add my expenses broken down on a daily basis from gas expense, insurance and registration costs, car payment cost, maintenance costs. From the $280 two trips where airport calls which where $120 gross, the rest where all your cheap local calls where you are diving around in circles and in heavy city traffic, the remaining 12 trips added up to $160 gross "which is absurd", if it wasn't for those two airport jobs my day would have been a disaster, not that it wasn't a disater already, without airport dispatches "at least 2-4 a day" an uberx driver in nyc is dead in the water. Yellow street hail taxis make more than us, and they don't have to wait to get dispatched "or drive a fair distance to pick up their client, and have the client cancel on many occasions", and also don't get rated, their efficiency rating is 20% percent higher than us, but Uber likes to advertise themselves cheaper than a yellow taxi "of course on their partners backs", sooner or later this will blow up on them, as the bubble is getting bigger by the day.


Terrible wall of text but actually worth reading if you can bear it.

Paragraphs next time plz bro!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

My earnings have gone down because there are more drivers and increased commission rates. Rates haven't gone down yet, but earning will take another dive sept 15th.


----------



## kurt (Sep 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Who is you "guys", one person made a post in regards that he is broke and can not buy gas.


Ty cybernetic69
Someone understands what I am trying to say... 
I worked sat straight thru til Sunday with my 1.5
Tanks of gas I 
Have to spend this week... Sidelined again til Thursday
..if I could work a Wed thurs
Fri sat I think I can get over the hump..... 
But really To a new starting driver that this is his only job
It is rough to get into profit territory.. 
Have been doing this 2 months and still don't have a check I can call mine.... To spend on other things... Every week it's 80,00in gas one 150.00 bill or payment usual gas electric insurance etc car repairs brakes new tires and oil leak fixed thank God I have a good mechanic that does side jobs because if it had to go into shop I would not make it..... I think this would help drivers immensely... Not a credit card but some sort of a agreement with a local or national chain... That will let drivers fill up and get payed by uber
Out of the person's check... 
Also when I signed on I didn't got a bonus of any kind... 
That would have helped to start me off.... My friend got over 300
Not complaining uber just suggesting..maybe you could offer vouchers or gas cards to needy drivers...


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicago - 2 days, Saturday and Sunday.

*Saturday 9am-10:30pm, with about 3 hours of breaks peppered in.*
160 miles in 10.5 hours.
$190 in net fares, after uber's cut, 21 trips total, 2 cancellations.
less 89.60 in IRS mileage = 100.40
less 1/2 0f payroll tax* = 7.68
Total = $92.72, or $8.83 per hour before taxes

*Sunday 9-11:30*
56 miles in 2.5 hours
$120 in net fares, after uber's but, 4 trips total
less 31.36 in IRS mileage = 88.64
less 1/2 0f payroll tax* = 6.78
Total = 81.85, or $32.75 per hour before taxes

Two day total:
13 hours total
310 in net fares
less 121 in mileage
about 13.42/hour after taxes

*this method makes the per hour rate comparable to an actual W-2 job, since at those jobs, the pay (e.g., $10/hour) reflects the amount you make prior to your side of the payroll tax and income tax. When you are self employed, you pay the employer and employee side of the equation, so to compare apples to apples, only take 1/2 of the 15.3% self employment tax.

Needless to say, the surge really helped. Sad that you have to gouge consumers just to make a living.

Oh, I also got about $25 in tips, too. That brings the average up about $2/hr.


----------

